
Flagged/shadow banned on GitHub for praising s/w? - altCensored
they emailed me back 10 days after my first request for info:<p>&quot;Your account was flagged following reports that you are posting unproductive comments in other users&#x27; repositories, specifically for unsolicited advertising.&quot;<p>i praise the s&#x2F;w of a great but unknown repository (2 &#x27;Stars&#x27;, 1 &#x27;Fork, 1 &#x27;Contributor&#x27;) ask if they could help me, and that&#x27;s &quot;unsolicited advertising&quot;???<p>(links in comment)
======
altCensored
indiv. files in item on archive.org:

[https://archive.org/details/github_account_flagged](https://archive.org/details/github_account_flagged)

'offending' comment (redacted) screenshot:

[https://ia601503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flag...](https://ia601503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flagged/github_comment.PNG)

screenshot of altCensored GitHub account when logged in:

[https://ia601503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flag...](https://ia601503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flagged/github_loggedin.PNG)

(contrast with normal):
[https://github.com/altcensored](https://github.com/altcensored)

screenshot of small contrib to TubeUp:

[https://ia801503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flag...](https://ia801503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flagged/github_tubeup_comment.PNG)

gmail thread (redacted)

[https://ia801503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flag...](https://ia801503.us.archive.org/12/items/github_account_flagged/github_gmail.pdf)

------
altCensored
just received an email from GitHub, the account has been restored.

[https://github.com/altcensored](https://github.com/altcensored)

GitHub has been a reference for free speech and transparency:

[https://www.eff.org/wp/who-has-your-
back-2019#github](https://www.eff.org/wp/who-has-your-back-2019#github)
[https://www.eff.org/wp/who-has-your-
back-2019#github](https://www.eff.org/wp/who-has-your-back-2019#github)

------
verdverm
Why don't you share you GitHub handle so we can see the evidence?

------
SamReidHughes
This would be less likely to happen if you capitalized.

